# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Verbesserte Handhabung der Vakuumpumpe

## kurt2007

Hallo, Freunde des Forums!
In meinem ersten Beitrag will ich mich zunächst bei euch für die guten Artikel in diesem Forum bedanken. In den zurückliegenden 1,5 Jahren las ich es mit Interesse und lernte vieles dazu. 
Sexualität nach der RP ein wichtiges Thema, aber nicht das Wichtigste. Viel wichtiger ist es, dass der  ungewollte Untermieter in uns nicht noch mehr unser Leben bestimmt!
Für die Männer, die wie ich an der ED leiden, habe ich hier ein paar praktische Hinweise. 
20 Monate nach der RP mit einseitigem  Nerverhalt lässt sich auch bei mir die ED nicht mit Viagra, Levitra oder Cialis beseitigen. Die teuere SKAT-Injektion mit 20 µg Caverject- Impuls ist meist erfolgreich. (ca.25  für 1 Spritze, welcher Wahnsinn!)
Als günstigeres Werkzeug gegen die ED hat sich bei uns die Vakuumpumpe Erec Aid-System Esteemmit Handbetrieb (Vertrieb durch Fa. Medizintechnik Heise, die Kosten werden noch von den Krankenkassen übernommen), aber mit einer veränderten Handhabung bewährt. Die originalen Gummiringe, deren Anbringung und auch die missglückten Versuche einen erfolgreichen GV zu erreichen sind eher für uns Liebestöter.
Nun meine einfache, aber wesentlich bessere Lösung :
*Material:* ein 2- 3,5 cm breiter bis 50 cm langer elastischer Gurtgummi wird fest um die Peniswurzel gewickelt und bildet so einen elastischen Verband, der die Venen abdrückt. 
Ein Stück Rollenpflaster befestigt die letzte Tour. 
Falls Ihr den Gurtgummi nicht im Nähkästchen findet, so gibt es im Nähgeschäft eine größere Auswahl in allen Farben, Breiten und Elastizität. Ich selbst habe einen breiten und einen schmalen Gummi. 
Die eleganteste Ausführung ist das Gummiband mit Klettverschluss, wie wir ihn einst nach der OP zum Halten des Beinurinbeutels verwendet haben. Im Sanitätsfachgeschäft oder Apotheken kann man dieses Band meist nach Bestellung (auch ohne Rezept) erwerben.
Beide Knöpfe werden abgetrennt und das Klettband am Ende abgeschnitten. Ein kleines Stück (2-3 cm) von dem kratzigen Klettband wird unter das Haftgummiband genäht. (Damit es beim GV nicht stört).Dieses kleine Stück haftet an jeder Stelle des besonderen Gewebegummis und befestigt so die letzte Tour unseres elastischen Verbandes. Rollenpflaster wird dann nicht mehr benötigt.
*Handhabung:*Sexpraktiken sind glücklicherweise sehr unterschiedlich. Ich persönlich ziehe mich ins Bad zurück und stelle zunächst ohne Gummiband mit Hilfe der Vakuumpumpe (meist mit Plasteeinsatz) eine Erektion her. In dieser Form ist die Vorbereitung für uns Beide kaum störend. Dieses Vorspiel dient nur dazu den Penis in eine stattliche Größe zu bringen, in der es mir leicht fällt den Gummigurt um die Peniswurzel zu legen. Dabei schadet es nicht, wenn etwas vom Hoden mit eingewickelt wird. Wie fest muss jeder für sich selber ausprobieren, es sollen aber keine Schmerzen entstehen. 
Jetzt wird die Pumpe ohne Plasteeinsatz erneut angesetzt und ein Vakuum erzeugt. Es dauert etwas länger bis der Penis seine entsprechende Größe und Härte erhält. Zusätzlich kann man mit mehrmaligen Anspannen der entsprechenden Beckenbodenmuskeln ( als ob man die Pumpe mit dem angeschwollenen Glied anheben möchte) einige Zentimeter Zuwachs an Länge und Härte erreichen. Etwas Übung ist dabei nötig! 
Meine Erklärung dazu ist folgende: die übereinander gewickelten Gummifäden des Gurtes pressen die Venen ab, so dass der abführende Blutstrom teilweise unterbrochen wird. Die Arterien, die für den Blutzufluss sorgen liegen wie meist sonst in unserem Körper mehr im Inneren und werden durch das Gummiband nicht so fest zusammengedrückt und sind daher teilweise durchgängig. Durch das oben geschilderte rhythmische Anspannen kommt noch mehr sauerstoffreiches Blut in den Penis und er wird steifer. Auch werden wir jetzt nach dem Entfernen des Zylinders feststellen, dass unsere Penisspitze nicht mehr wie sonst mit der originalen Ringmethode kühler ist, sonder eine rosa Farbe angenommen hat. Dies ist ein weiters Zeichen des verbesserten arteriellen Blutflusses. Hier wünschte ich mir, dass ein Urologe mit seiner Technik diesen inneren Vorgang prüft und sich dazu äußert! 
Ein weiteres erfreuliches Zeichen ist auch, dass unser gutes Stück jetzt nicht mehr, wie beim Originalring ähnlich einem Bommel herunterhängt, sondern in halbaufgerichteter Stellung zum Einsatz kommen kann.
Falls notwendig kann sich unsere Partnerin in der Zwischenzeit Gleitgel oder auch Vaseline (Vaseline nicht bei Verwendung eines Kondoms!) auftragen. Aber wir Männer sind ja Gentlemans und übernehmen dies auch gerne! Wenn der kleine Mann nicht gleich den richtigen Weg findet, so hilft ein kräftiger Griff am elastischen Verband, um ihm die Richtung zu weisen, ohne dass ihm dabei die  Luft ausgeht. Durch Anspannen, wie oben beschrieben, kann man auch während des GV die Festigkeit noch erhöhen.
*Probleme* bei dieser Methode können sein: 
-Gurtgummi zu locker oder zu fest gewickelt. Die Lösung ist leicht aus dem bis jetzt geschriebenen zu entnehmen.
-Urintropfen werden durch den Pumpvorgang aus der Harnröhre gesaugt. Abhilfe bringt natürlich das Schließmuskeltraining. Ein kleines gefaltetes Stück von der Haushaltsrolle in den Zylinder gelegt, nimmt den letzten Urintropfen auf und schont damit den wertvollen Pumpenmechanismus. Gleichzeitig sorgt dieses kleine Stück Zellstoff für das ungehinderte Gleiten des größer werdenden Penis im Zylinder ohne Creme. 
-Vakuum läst sich nicht schnell erzeugen. Den Penis bzw. den Plastezylinder mit Gleitgel einzureiben, um ein starkes Vakuum zu erzeugen ist nicht nötig, wenn man an den Stellen wo der Zylinder auf die Haut aufgesetzt wird, die Haare entfernt. Übrigens, der neueste Trend ist auch für uns Männer in dem Bereich rasiert. Die umständliche Schmiererei fällt weg, die Reinigung der Hilfsmittel ( Pumpe, Gummi usw.) vereinfacht sich erheblich. 
Nun dies war die graue und lange Theorie. Hoffentlich ist Euch dabei nicht die Lust vergangen. Aber bedenkt, mit keiner anderen Methode geht es so schnell, so kostengünstig und nebenwirkungfrei. In der Praxis sieht es so aus, dass mit dieser fast simplen Methode in ca. 3 Min. (natürlich bei etwas Übung) ein ausreichend steifes Glied entsteht, welches den Anforderungen standhält.
Die Verwendung der Vakuumpumpe sehe ich persönlich nur als eine zusätzliche Hilfe und auch als Training gegen die ED. Die PDE-5 Hemmer ( Viagra,Cialis,Levitra) oder die SKAT- Injektion sollte unbedingt, so wie es das Kieler Konzept es vorschlägt, verwendet werden!!
Und nun mein abschließender Rat: Sucht aus dem Nähkästchen den passenden Gummi heraus ( nicht die guten Hosenträger zerschneiden!), nehmt die vielleicht schon eingestaubte Vakuumpumpe aus dem Versteck und probiert meine einfache Methode. Wenn es immer sicher klappt, überrascht Eure Partnerin und gebt Euch beide ein Lebensgefühl wieder wie früher. Auch wenn durch die RP unsere sexuellen Empfindungen erheblich verringert ist, so sind bei unserer Partnerin alle Gefühle noch da. Tröstlich ist, dass wir Männer jetzt länger bleiben können. Sicher wird dies unsere Partnerin  honorieren.
Bitte aber nicht vergessen, nach ca. 30 Min. den Gummi zu lösen um den ungehinderten Blutfluss wieder zu gewährleisten (der Penis ist jetzt nach dieser Zeit etwas blau angelaufen). Auf keinen Fall mit dem Gummi einschlafen! Das könnte den Schwellkörper schädigen! Dagegen kann ein neuer Versuch, wenn es von Beiden gewünscht wird, ein weiteres wunderbares Erlebnis werden.

Viel Freude im Wonnemonat Mai !
Kurt

PS: Falls Interesse vorhanden ist, könnte ich einen Beitrag zur Verwendung des Gurtgummis mit SKAT und auch für Fortgeschrittene ins Netz stellen.!

----------


## SunTzu

Hallo Kurt,
 danke für den sehr, sehr interessanten Beitrag.
Nachdem ich die Pumpe leihweise während der Reha ausprobierte und die Ringe für mich zu schmerzhaft waren, werde ich es jetzt auf die von Dir beschriebene Art probieren.

Grüsse
Rainer

----------


## MiniMini

> Hallo, Freunde des Forums!
> In meinem ersten Beitrag will ich mich zunächst bei euch für die guten Artikel in diesem Forum bedanken. In den zurückliegenden 1,5 Jahren las ich es mit Interesse und lernte vieles dazu. 
> Sexualität nach der RP ein wichtiges Thema, aber nicht das Wichtigste. Viel wichtiger ist es, dass der  ungewollte Untermieter in uns nicht noch mehr unser Leben bestimmt!
> Für die Männer, die wie ich an der ED leiden, habe ich hier ein paar praktische Hinweise. 
> 20 Monate nach der RP mit einseitigem  Nerverhalt lässt sich auch bei mir die ED nicht mit Viagra, Levitra oder Cialis beseitigen. Die teuere SKAT-Injektion mit 20 µg Caverject- Impuls ist meist erfolgreich. (ca.25  für 1 Spritze, welcher Wahnsinn!)
> Als günstigeres Werkzeug gegen die ED hat sich bei uns die Vakuumpumpe Erec Aid-System Esteemmit Handbetrieb (Vertrieb durch Fa. Medizintechnik Heise, die Kosten werden noch von den Krankenkassen übernommen), aber mit einer veränderten Handhabung bewährt. Die originalen Gummiringe, deren Anbringung und auch die missglückten Versuche einen erfolgreichen GV zu erreichen sind eher für uns Liebestöter.
> Nun meine einfache, aber wesentlich bessere Lösung :
> *Material:* ein 2- 3,5 cm breiter bis 50 cm langer elastischer Gurtgummi wird fest um die Peniswurzel gewickelt und bildet so einen elastischen Verband, der die Venen abdrückt. 
> Ein Stück Rollenpflaster befestigt die letzte Tour. 
> ...


Hallo Kurt,
durch Zufall bin ich (62) auf euer Forum gestoßen.
Auch mein Mann (Hardy 62) hat vor 4 Jahren eine PO mit einseitigem Nerverhalt gehabt. Gemeinsam haben wir in der Reha die Skat-Injektion ausprobiert - dort kostenlos - zu Hause natürlich teuer bezahlt. Bis Ende 2007 hat es auch prima geklappt, aber neuerdings geht es trotz höchster Dosis nicht mehr.
Darum wollten wir uns eine Vakuumpumpe verschreiben lassen, aber unser Urologe hat uns erst mal VIAGRA verschrieben, die wiederum sehr teuer sind.
Also probieren wir erst mal VIAGRA aus. Aber trotzdem wollen wir uns eine Vakuumpumpe verschreiben lassen und die von Dir beschriebene Art ausprobieren.
Danke für die exakte und genaue Darstellung.
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, daß es sehr wichtig ist mit dem Partner offen über dieses Thema zu reden und in einer Partnerschaft sollte soetwas ja auch möglich sein.

Nun nochmal etwas zu den Kosten:
Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung, daß wir alleine für die Kosten bei unseren "Hilfsmitteln VIAGRA und Spritze" aufkommen müssen. Hier müßte eine neue Gesetzesregelung her.
Deswegen habe ich auch an die Gesundheitsministerin geschrieben. Bin mal gespannt ob ich eine Antwort erhalte. Ihr Männer habt euch doch schließlich die Krankheit nicht ausgesucht.

Viele Grüsse
MiniMini

----------


## kurt2007

Hallo MiniMini,
Euer Beitrag hat bei mir Freude ausgelöst: Was für mutige Frauen haben wir! Danke dafür!
Euer Rechtsempfinden deckt sich wohl mit allen Betroffenen aus unserem Forum. Leider läuft auch in einer Demokratie nicht alles demokratisch. Gesetze werden oft aus Meinungen, aber auch aus Kostengründen und nicht zuletzt aus Protest (Druck) der Bevölkerung und vieles mehr gemacht. Hier könnte auch der Bundesverband Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V. einen wichtigen Beitrag leisten. - Auch ich bin gespannt auf die Antwort der Ministerin.
Übrigens wurde ich bei meinem Lohnsteuerausgleich 2007 vom Lohnsteuerhilfeverein darauf hingewiesen, dass Medikamente zur Beseitigung der ED nicht mehr als außergewöhnliche Belastung vom Finanzamt anerkannt werden. Ist das nicht  auch eine weitere Benachteiligung? Wie wird dies in anderen Bundesländern gehandhabt?
Nun zu Eurem persönlichen Problem (SKAT-Injektion).Es ist leider so, dass sich unser Körper an Medikamente gewöhnt und sie dann nicht  mehr die gewünschte Wirkung  erbringen. Es gibt aber auch noch mögliche Fehlerquellen bei der Injektion. Weiterhin kann man die Wirkung des Medikamentes durch den von mir beschriebenen Gurtgummi wesentlich noch steigern. Ich deutete dies am Schluss meines Beitrags an. Eventuell kann ich Euch in einem persönlichen Gespräch helfen.
Herzliche Grüße
                                kurt 2007

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo MiniMini ! 

Es ist sehr ehrenwert für eine Verschreibung, von Hilfsmittel durch die GKV, zu kämpfen. Ich habe für mich einen anderen Weg gefunden.
Einfach nicht mehr in Deutschland diese vollkommen überteuerten Medikamente kaufen.
Obwohl ich nicht unbedingt Hilfsmittel brauche nehme hinundwieder Viagra oder Cialas Generika.
Ich habe hier im Forum von anderen gelesen, daß alles wie beim Original sei und habe es selber ausprobiert.
Es stimmt, gleiche Wirkung. Keine Probleme.


Hier 2 Link´s und ein Preisvergleich:

http://www.kamagra-deutschland.at/art.php?id=27
12 Stück 31.00 EUR = VIAGRA GENERIKA
12 Stück 111,00 EUR in Holland (Original Viagra)
12 Stück 168,00 EUR in Deutschland (Original Viagra)

http://www.kamagra-deutschland.at/art.php?id=47
CIALIS GENERIKA
Hier sind die Preise ebenfalls so unterschiedlich.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## MiniMini

Hallo Kurt2007,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort und E-Mail. Wie waren übers Wochenende nicht zu hause,darum erst heute eine Antwort.
Mit Steuererklärungen haben wir nichts mehr zu tun, da wir Beide Rentner sind.
Wir finden es nicht in Ordnung, dass die Medikamente zur Beseitigung der ED nicht mehr als außergewöhnliche Belastung abgerechnet werden können. So werden wir ja 2 x "bestraft".
Die Antwort auf meinen Brief von der Ministerin (falls ich überhaupt eine bekomme), werde ich ins Forum setzen.
Jetzt werden wir erst mal VIAGRA ausprobieren. So ganz überzeugt sind wir nicht davon, da ja bestimmt auch Nebenwirkungen auftreten können.
Was mich beunruhigt: Es gibt 3 verschiedene Stärken von VIAGRA und unser Urologe hat gleich die stärkste Dosis verschrieben. Wäre es nicht besser, erst mit der kleinsten Dosis anzufangen?

Sollten wir nicht mit deiner Variante klar kommen, melden wir uns wieder. Wir haben ja deine Telefonnummer.

Herzliche Grüße
MiniMini

----------


## MiniMini

Hallo Bernhard A.,
danke für deine Hilfe. Werde es mal versuchen.
Gruß MiniMini

----------


## GüntherS

> Was mich beunruhigt: Es gibt 3 verschiedene Stärken von VIAGRA und unser Urologe hat gleich die stärkste Dosis verschrieben. Wäre es nicht besser, erst mit der kleinsten Dosis anzufangen?


Hallo MiniMini,
klar, probiert doch ruhig erst mal 50mg, dann sind auch die eventuellen Nebenwirkungen geringer. Trotzdem war es gut, dass euer Urologe 100mg verschrieben hat. Auch wenn man mit einer geringeren Dosis auskommt, so sollte man sich doch immer die höchste Dosis verschreiben lassen. Die unterschiedlichen Dosierungen unterscheiden sich nämlich kaum im Preis. Deshalb kann man eine Menge Geld sparen, wenn wann die Tablette mit der höchsten Dosierung mit einem Tablettenteiler (zur Not geht auch ein Küchenmesser) teilt.

Übrigens darf man keine zu hohe Erwartungen an einen ersten Versuch mit Viagra und Co. stellen. Der erste Einsatz dieser Medikamente ist in der Regel mit Stress und ängstlicher Selbstbeobachtung verbunden. Stress und Angst sind aber übler Erektionskiller, die sogar die Wirkung dieser Medikamente zunichte machen können. Deshalb kann man erst nach 6 bis 8 missglückten Versuchen mit der Höchstdosis davon ausgehen, dass diese Medikamente nicht wirken.

----------


## MiniMini

> Hallo Kurt2007,
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort und E-Mail. Wie waren übers Wochenende nicht zu hause,darum erst heute eine Antwort.
> Mit Steuererklärungen haben wir nichts mehr zu tun, da wir Beide Rentner sind.
> Wir finden es nicht in Ordnung, dass die Medikamente zur Beseitigung der ED nicht mehr als außergewöhnliche Belastung abgerechnet werden können. So werden wir ja 2 x "bestraft".
> Die Antwort auf meinen Brief von der Ministerin (falls ich überhaupt eine bekomme), werde ich ins Forum setzen.
> Jetzt werden wir erst mal VIAGRA ausprobieren. So ganz überzeugt sind wir nicht davon, da ja bestimmt auch Nebenwirkungen auftreten können.
> Was mich beunruhigt: Es gibt 3 verschiedene Stärken von VIAGRA und unser Urologe hat gleich die stärkste Dosis verschrieben. Wäre es nicht besser, erst mit der kleinsten Dosis anzufangen?
> 
> Sollten wir nicht mit deiner Variante klar kommen, melden wir uns wieder. Wir haben ja deine Telefonnummer.
> ...





> Hallo MiniMini,
> klar, probiert doch ruhig erst mal 50mg, dann sind auch die eventuellen Nebenwirkungen geringer. Trotzdem war es gut, dass euer Urologe 100mg verschrieben hat. Auch wenn man mit einer geringeren Dosis auskommt, so sollte man sich doch immer die höchste Dosis verschreiben lassen. Die unterschiedlichen Dosierungen unterscheiden sich nämlich kaum im Preis. Deshalb kann man eine Menge Geld sparen, wenn wann die Tablette mit der höchsten Dosierung mit einem Tablettenteiler (zur Not geht auch ein Küchenmesser) teilt.
> 
> Übrigens darf man keine zu hohe Erwartungen an einen ersten Versuch mit Viagra und Co. stellen. Der erste Einsatz dieser Medikamente ist in der Regel mit Stress und ängstlicher Selbstbeobachtung verbunden. Stress und Angst sind aber übler Erektionskiller, die sogar die Wirkung dieser Medikamente zunichte machen können. Deshalb kann man erst nach 6 bis 8 missglückten Versuchen mit der Höchstdosis davon ausgehen, dass diese Medikamente nicht wirken.


 
Hallo liebe Freunde des Forums,

ich habe aus Berlin vom Gesundheitsministerium Antwort auf mein Schreiben. Hier ein Auszug:

*Arzneimittel zur Behandlung der erektilen Funktion sind durch Gesetz von der Leistungspflicht der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung ausgenommen. Ausnahmen sind nicht vorgesehen. Bei der erektilen Dysfunktion handelt es sich zwar um eine Krankheit, jedoch kann der Gesetzgeber die Verantwortung für bestimmte Behandlungskosten der Eigenverantwortung zuweisen.*
*Dies ist im vorliegenden Falle geschehen.*

*Nach § 34 Abs. 1 Satz 7 und 8 Fünftes Buch Sozialgesetzbuch sind Arzneimittel von der Versorgung ausgeschlossen, bei deren Anwendung eine Erhöhung der Lebensqualität im Vordergrund steht. "Ausgeschlossen sind insbesondere Arzneimittel, die überwiegend zur Behandlung der erektilen Dysfunktion, der Anreizung sowie Steigerung der sexuellen Potenz, zur Raucherentwöhnung, zur Abmagerung oder zur Zügelung des Appetits, zur Regulierung des Körpergewichts oder zur Verbesserung des Haarwuchses dienen. Das Nähere regeln die Richtlinien nach § 92 Abs. 1 Satz 2 Nr. 6".*

*Das Bundesministerium für Gesundheit ist nicht befugt Einzelfälle zu prüfen und leistungsrechtliche Entscheidungen, insbesondere die Verordnung von Arzneimitteln im konkreten Einzelfall zu bewirken.*

Tja, das wars. Ich habe nicht nur für uns geschrieben, sondern für alle Betroffene. Wir müssen viel mehr gemeinsam unternehmen, Unterschriften-Aktionen durchführen  usw. Gesetze können verändert werden, auch wenn es nicht sofort passiert.

So, das war es von uns.

Viele Grüße
MiniMini

----------


## william

_Gibt es denn schon Aktivitäten, vielleicht vom BPS._

----------


## william

_Hallo Bernhard A.,_
_so habe auch ich meine Erfahrung gemacht. Allerdings kann ich keine "entscheidende" Wirkung feststellen. Gebe aber auch nicht auf. Die Generica sind alle von den bekannten indischen Herstellern.Meine RPE liegt jetzt fast 1Jahr zurück. Aus urologischer Sicht ist alles in Ordnung aber eben keine Erektion._
_Das niemand eine zeitliche Einschätzung geben kann ob und wenn überhaupt eine Erektion möglich ist weiß ich. Gib es Erfahrungen?_

----------


## Hasi4595

Hallo, Kurt,
habe erst "als Neuer im Forum" Deinen Artikel gelesen ! Mich würde auch die Verbindung mit SKAT interessieren.
Stört das "Gummiband" beim GV nicht ?
Danke
Wichtel

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

Vakuumpumpe und SKAT sind zwei völlig verschiedene Welten.

Bei SKAT wird ein Wirkstoff direkt in die Schwellkörper gespritzt.

Dadurch entsteht eine Erektion und es ist kein weiteres Handling wie bei der Pumpe notwendig.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Hasi4595

Hallo, Hansjörg,
hast Du mit dem "Gummiband" wie Kurt schrieb Erfahrung ? Was hälts Du von Viagra-Generika und kannst Du mir etwas empfehlen ? Bin Juni 12 op. und such jetzt halt Hilfe !
Im Moment geht gar nichts (GV) !!! Trage noch immer "UK,s und Beinbeutel !
Es wäre schön von Dir zur hören !
Danke und Gruß
Manfred

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

ich selbst kann Dir dazu nicht viel sagen, weder zu dem Gummiband, noch zu den Generica. Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Generica. Meines Wissens nach ist der Bezug in Deutschland illegal und ich selbst wäre vorsichtig damit und würde lieber dem Originalprodukt vertrauen.

Hier eine Adresse unter der Du bestimmt mehr erfährst:

*http://www.impotenz-selbsthilfe.de/*
(Günter Steinmetz)

Bevor Du aber an den Einsatz von Generica denkst, würde ich Viagra oder die anderen PD5-Inhibitoren wie Cialis und Levitra an Deiner Stelle ersteinmal im Original ausprobieren. Sie wirken nämlich in den seltensten Fällen bei Operierten, weil zwei Voraussetzungen notwendig sind:

1.) zumindest noch teilerhaltenes Nervengewebe der Erektionsnerven
2.) eine sexuelle Anregung.

Wie Günter Steinmetz in diesem Thread schreibt, benötigt Viagra mindestens 8 Versuche. Also nicht gleich beim ersten Mal aufgeben!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------

